# One VERY personally styled Mini *More Pics on Page 2*



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Just a quick post with a picture of my wife's Mini which she collected on 1st September. Its a Mini One (1.4) with 17" flame wheels, bluetooth, multi function steering wheel with cruise, heated seats, rear spoiler and the pepper pack.

Its a personally styled car - she loves it and thats what matters. I guess what I like the best is the fact that I've never seen one like it and I'm fairly sure I'll never see one like it again 

I'll post up some better pics over the weekend.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

RK07 said:


> ...I'm fairly sure I'll never see one like it again


Eeeekkkk! You can say that again :lol:

Like you say, as long as the Mrs is happy with it then that's all that matters. Who did the graphics?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'm fairly sure I'll never see one like it again
> ...


Naomi designed them and John Clark BMW in Aberdeen arranged for the vinyl to be put on.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

RK07 said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > RK07 said:
> ...


I see - nice of them. You posting a few more pics at the weekend, of the roof? How did you find the dealership experience? I posted on KMP's thread - I had a deposit on one 2 years back - they were absolutely excellent. Best car I never bought by a mile


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Its a bit of a biased answer from me I'm afraid. I work at Aberdeen Audi which is also part of the John Clark Motor Group so I'm fairly well known. As far as my expectations went, they were all surpassed. As to whether thats because of my position within the group I couldn't say but as far as I am aware they have a very good reputation, both from a sales and service perspective.

The best aspect was the fact that whilst I had one salesperson everyone seemed happy to jump in and get involved. I suppose this could have its downsides but in my case it worked out fine.

We had one issue with a piece of trim being scratched but that was sorted and my only other concern was my belief that the drivers seat base was a bit saggy but it would appear that this is a characteristic.

As before, its Naomi's car and she is happy. Thats my benchmark


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Having recently driven the facelift Mini as a loan car on a couple of occasions, I have to say, I was impressed. Good fun to drive.

Although, is it just me that thinks the pre-facelift model looks better proportioned?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> I see - nice of them. You posting a few more pics at the weekend, of the roof?


I'm off to Cairngorm for a wander tomorrow and off into Aberdeen tomorrow night but I should be taking some more at the weekend


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Having recently driven the facelift Mini as a loan car on a couple of occasions, I have to say, I was impressed. Good fun to drive.
> 
> Although, is it just me that thinks the pre-facelift model looks better proportioned?


I must confess I've never really looked at the Mini too much prior to Naomi choosing this one. We were originally looking for a dog friendly car (ie Avant etc) but decided that we didn't need a car for this purpose and decided to get something 'fun'.

As you'll see from the photo above I get to drive a variety of models within the Audi range including the new TT and due to this Naomi did not want to buy a MK1. That meant going for a different marque and the Mini was her choice. Of course I would have liked to get a new TT but with the spec she has chosen it would have been almost the same again to do so.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

RK07 said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > I see - nice of them. You posting a few more pics at the weekend, of the roof?
> ...


Yay, more pics...

I'm from Aviemore originally so you'll be wandering reasonably close to my homeland, although on the other side of it. I studied in Dundee had the odd foray into Aberdeen - bloody cold though!!

EDIT- There is also a meet the animals thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=48418


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


I'll take some off the interior aswell as thats quite quirky too.

One day I hope to move to the West Coast, somewhere between Ullapool and Durness would suit me. In the meantime I'll settle for just north of St Cyrus 

I stayed in Dundee for three months when I moved up from Mansfield. Its ironic that after living in the centre of Birmingham for ten enjoyable months, I couldn't live anywhere bigger than the size of the village where I live now. Sometimes even the village (with a population of 600 or so) feels too big :?

I'll definately be popping into Aviemore. Its a ceremonious thing that always involves buying a stupid hat


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Durness and Ullapool - quiet!!! My parents go on holiday to Durness twice a year, bit quiet for me but great driving roads though, no-one on them. A guy on my site is from Mansfield but moved to Leeds a few years back.

Small world - I lived on Colmore Row in Brum for 9 months - I loved it, not sure if I'd fancy it now though. Where did you stay in Dundee?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> Durness and Ullapool - quiet!!! My parents go on holiday to Durness twice a year, bit quiet for me but great driving roads though, no-one on them. A guy on my site is from Mansfield but moved to Leeds a few years back.
> 
> Small world - I lived on Colmore Row in Brum for 9 months - I loved it, not sure if I'd fancy it now though. Where did you stay in Dundee?


I'm a walker/hiker so the wilderness is my spiritual home 8)

I stayed in Dundee with a colleague's friend near Hilltown. Not the most aspirational of places but it was fine for me and treated me well. I'll never forget the RS6 that my boss used to pick me up in creating an evil noise on the cobbles. Still my favourite Audi [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I lived in Edgbaston in Birmingham and we still have our house in Mansfield which we rent out. Like you say, places change and I guess our comfort zones do too.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

A few more pics taken this morning. Cairngorm is waiting til tomorrow  .


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

LOL, love it!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Cheers Kev 

I think its one of the few cars that I think you can get away doing this to. Its fun and quirky and gets as much attention when we're out and about as what some of the S/RS models do. Saying that I'd glady swap if anyone wants to 

If it was me buying a car for me, as opposed to Naomi, I wouldn't have picked a Mini. Nice car, excellent quality both inside and out and there are some very powerful (size to power ratio) models within the range. However for me its just too quirky but if my wife's happy, then 99% of the time I am happy so its good enough for me


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Nice pics there, Matthew. 

How have you found the ride on the 17" wheels? (Did you spec the Sports suspension?)

I have heard the ride quality deteriorates quite badly with the 17" alloys? The two Minis' I drove recently (Both Ones) had a pretty good ride, although the wheels appeared to be fairly small.

Also, is that the standard cloth seats you have, or are they the sports seats?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

We never added Sports Suspension as the plan is to change the car next year and we didn't want to go too OT on the options. Plus Naomi came out of a 1.1 106 so the car probably feels like its got sports suspension to Naomi anyway.

I'm personally really impressed with the ride. As you know I get to drive some nice cars through work and the suspension is nowhere near as firm as an S/RS model. Perhaps similiar to the ride on an S line model, although the short wheel base keeps the handling tight.

They are sports seats. I can't remember if they were part of the Pepper Pack or not. I think they were. Again we didn't opt for the leather for the same reason as before, plus yellow seat bolsters aren't available which was disappointing considering yellow dash inlays are :?

With regard to the wheels, I wouldn't go for smaller than 17"s as I think they set the car off well.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice pics - that interior is *bright* 

Bit o/t but those pics look really professional. Is that down to you (OK don't answer that!), the camera, the settings, the way you reduce the pics?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> Nice pics - that interior is *bright*
> 
> Bit o/t but those pics look really professional. Is that down to you (OK don't answer that!), the camera, the settings, the way you reduce the pics?


Its funny you should say that because everyone I show my photos to rates them. I've had no 'education' and I never doctor photos as I'm a bit of a purist. I recently upgraded to the new Sony 10MP SLR. I guess its like all things, we all have natural talents and enjoy doing different things.

I'll post some other photos up later - off to find snow as its apparently snowing in the Cairngorms. I am such a kid  Sounds like it was a good idea to scrap the walking plan.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Heres a taster although I was not behind the camera. I'm teaching a friend's 13 year old son how to take some pics.










In my opinion photography is like art or music. You have to be in the right frame of mind to produce good results.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Well seeing that's not your own car! :lol: :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Well seeing that's not your own car! :lol: :wink:


Thats not a works car - its a friends car up in the Highlands who wanted to know what it could do. I think he uses it more appropriately now


----------

